# Two PSU's?



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, can I do this? Is it safe? 

I've got currently in my computer a 450watt PSU and I have sitting around a 350 watt too. I want to add this one in as well but I don't know how to go about doing it. I need to know what I should hook up to what. I was thinking 450 watt should power mobo and CD Rom while the 350 powers my two IDE W.D. 20&80 gig HD's and 3 system fans? What would be a better setup if there is one?

Also I was thinking about mounting it on the OUTside of the case, on the back, to prevent heat buildup. Is that okay?


Thanks
-agentRed


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...27434-how-build-dual-power-supply-system.html


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

That did not answer any of my questions. Please someone post answers to my questions


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You'd get a much more reliable system by using a good quality 550-650W PSU. The motherboard and CDROM only need about 50W total, and the 2 hard drives and 3 fans need about 60W total. Add another 250-300W (approx) for your other components. 2 PSUs would be more trouble than they're worth.

Also, it would be better to mount it inside the case. To put it outside would mean cutting a large hole in the case for the cables to fit through, extra noise and vibration, and the cables might not be long enough to reach the motherboard and components.

If your 3 case fans are setup correctly, an internal PSU won't contribute to any heat buildup. In fact the PSU fan will pull warm out the back of the case.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you very much Carsey for that very informative post. I also have a second Power Supply laying around, and Antec 350 that I pulled from the new case I got, which was replaced with a OCZ ModStream 520W.

I've wondered about if I could use both as sometimes I suspect the 520W is a bit light for my OC'd Opteron 165.

It's nice to be around people that have hard-to-find information and/or know where to find it and are willing to volunteer their time and knowledge helping other people for free.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

This is definitely the community for what you mentioned Girderman. I love it here.


----------

